# starting tx soon..what do I do?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

I'm starting TX  in 3 months time..so my Questions are:

What vits should I take before Tx, during TX and after Tx.Already take pregnancycare one's at the mo, but what else can I take?

Do I take extra protein?..whey to go?..now or during TX?

Do I continue with acu..When do I have it during TX, and have any ladies got there BFP whilst having acu during TX.

Sorry for all the questions, but just want to prepare myself,as I am 40..


Hickson x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Hickson,

Welcome to the rollercoaster! 

Good to hear you're having acupuncture and yes it's one of the things you should certainly keep up, there have been plently of studies that show it helps both with fertility generally and in lowering FSH levels. Not only that you'll need something to help try and keep you on an even keel emotionally when you start IVF and acupuncture is good for that! That and chocolate   There are specific protocols to have during IVF so you'll need to ask your acupncturist if they know them and if not you may want to switch to someone who does.

Pregnacare or that type of vitamin is supposed to be good as its got all the vitamins you're supposed to need. That said I'd also recommend taking Zinc and Vitamin E (400iu or something like that) - my acupuncturist said to take the Vit E every other day not daily.  Also worth getting used to drinking about 2 litres of water a day as you'll need to drink at least this during IVF.

Protein is supposed to be good for helping with good quality eggs so a glass of milk a day and some brazil nuts would also be something to consider adding to your diet. 

Good luck and look forward to speaking to you again,

CG xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My acupuncturist recommends

Marilyn Glanville vits plus 1000mg a day of vit C, and either mumomega fishoils or Udos oil.

http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Infertility_Plan_of_Action_W46.cfm

http://www.detoxyourworld.com/acatalog/udos_oil.html


----------

